# Flea and tick prevention.... Which do you use?



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

What is your method of choice for taking care of those pesky fleas and ticks?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Advantix. hasn't failed me yet. 

I was looking at the Seresto collars but see some really bad reviews on amazon for side affects, including seizures for many.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

With our Labs I have done Frontline during the Spring/Summer/Fall months, interspersed with flea/tick baths.

With out new Shepherd I plan to use Advantix pretty much the same way, when she is old enough. Trying to pick them off is not really an option for a dog out a lot. A fair amount of the issues I see on reviews are from people that didn't follow the label. That includes to much for the dogs weight, or where cats come in contact.


----------



## halo2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

I use certifect. But I know its really strong and a lot of dogs don't react well to it. I buy the size that's just below halos weight. Works fine. No bad reactions to it. I like front line plus. But since I moved to my new place ticks are bad. And certifect has an extra strong tick killer in it. I just don't like the reaction. And halos so petite that the smaller size works fine for her. But I like front line products

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Has always been Trifexis. I know there have been some issues reported lately which really bothers me. I plan to continue for now but be very vigilant about observations and research.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

TAR HEEL MOM said:


> Has always been Trifexis. I know there have been some issues reported lately which really bothers me. I plan to continue for now but be very vigilant about observations and research.


What kind of issues? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I switched over to Trifexis about a year ago and really like the results/prevention it provides. Dogs have not even had an upset tummy in that time, the intestinal control is top notch.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A friend in FL has mixed breed hound dogs and she used trifexis recently. Both her dogs got very sick, luckily they recovered. 
DE(food grade)
http://www.earthworkshealth.com/How-Diatomaceous-Earth-Works.php works well on property, you can put it on your dogs and/or give it orally. But it is very dusty, and dries out the skin if applied topically. 
I use bug off garlic during tick season too, my dogs get tired of the flavor after awhile. It repels mosquitos too.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Bug Off Garlic is my go-to.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

My two current dogs and my (RIP) Jack all used Trifexis and I never had an issue unless I gave it on an empty stomach. If I did, they puked. I use Bert's Bees natural insect repellant to ward off ticks and it seems to work for me. And the dogs too


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl takes Trifexis.

I too have my concerns, but she tolerates it well. She sometimes won't eat the day after she has her dose, but is fine after that. She won't turn down people food during that time.

My Vet has been prescribing Trifexis for GSD's, Australian Shepherds, and Collies and has yet to see a reaction other than the dog throwing up because it wasn't fed prior to administering the drug.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used to use Revolution years ago. But now I choose not to use preventatives. If I see a flea or flea dirt, I will dose everyone aggressively. But I don't like the idea of pesticides in my dog's blood stream that work for extended periods of time.


----------



## rainy5 (Mar 25, 2013)

I use california baby organic bug spray around her neck and body and buck mountain flea and tick powder organic in the summer with the california baby. We planted lavender and citronella plants all over our property. To keep tick mosquitoes etc out of our yard. It's been two year and out dog that was 13 we used the same stuff he was older it was time to put him down. 13 and a golden his kidney finally went. The vet told us using all the natural stuff probably got him til he was 13. He was almost 14. I am allergic to pesticide and I cannot use frontline etc. I break out in hives etc.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bug-Off Garlic April through October and that's it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I made it through last year with bug off garlic and will start again probably in March


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I use a combination of natural items:
*Fresh minced Garlic
*Essential Oil homemade sprays
*2 Natural Flea and Tick Tags. These are for flea/tick prevention and won’t work if the dog already has fleas: 
Remove this one before bathing or swimming. Dry thoroughly if it gets wet (has a lithium battery). Lasts 10-12 months. Ultrasonic technology: TickLess Pet Ultrasonic Tick & Flea Repellent Device Pendant for Dogs & Cats 
This one lasts about 1 year. Energetic technology: Only Natural Pet EasyDefense Flea & Tick Tag for Dogs & Cats 

Moms


----------



## Taz's Mom (Mar 8, 2014)

Those of you that use bug off do you use springtime bug off garlic or just the bug off chewable. I was looking on Amazon they have both not sure which to get. Thanks


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Advantix2. Repels bugs, not just kill them once they're on the dog. I've watched mosquitos buzz up to my dogs, hover them a minute and go away.

I put Otto and Morgan on Frontline for 2 years because of the cat. Advantix is poisonous to cats. Penny was always rubbing Morgan's legs, they were tight. The October right after Morgan died, we had the worst flea infestation. So bad the cat got them and Otto broke out in a horrifying rash. Cat has no use for Otto and she seems to appreciate the 3 day separation period when I put Advantix on the dogs. No fleas last year!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Taz's Mom said:


> Those of you that use bug off do you use springtime bug off garlic or just the bug off chewable. I was looking on Amazon they have both not sure which to get. Thanks


I've used both.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Trifexis for fleas, but we got two ticks last summer that I had to remove, so I'm looking for options. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Have always used Advantix and never had a tick or flea problem.

However, I am concerned about the amount of chemicals I'm putting on them, they do have immune type issues so am looking at doing something more natural, such as using crushed garlic and diatomaceous earth plus ACV - will see how we go.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have used DE for fleas with great success. I don't live in an area rich with ticks so I don't use anything to prevent. 

I really hate the idea of putting any kind of insecticide on Gus so if I run into problems down the road, I will be looking at natural treatments and preventatives.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I just removed another tick. Time for something new. I think I'll try a preventative.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Taz's Mom said:


> Those of you that use bug off do you use springtime bug off garlic or just the bug off chewable. I was looking on Amazon they have both not sure which to get. Thanks


I get the granules. I think it is cheaper per dose. I buy direct from Springtime.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Advantix. hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> I was looking at the Seresto collars but see some really bad reviews on amazon for side affects, including seizures for many.


I want to use Advantix but I was told that it's not safe to use if you have cats. My cats cuddle with my dogs and lay in their dog beds.​


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

For those who live in the SE where ticks and fleas are as common as green grass, what have you found to work best? A more natural approach or one of the systemic products? Not doing anything and waiting to remove once you find them isn't a viable option in my area.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Doc said:


> For those who live in the SE where ticks and fleas are as common as green grass, what have you found to work best? A more natural approach or one of the systemic products? Not doing anything and waiting to remove once you find them isn't a viable option in my area.


I was using Frontline when Sinister got a tick and contracted Lyme's Disease so I don't recommend Frontline, he is now on NexGard.


----------

